# Newbie here



## Guest (Aug 23, 2005)

just wanted to check in with everyone and introduce myself. recent college grad (criminal justice major, BA). found this site from 911forums.com. right now i'm working on getting a state job (been applying to the courts) but my long term goal is to get in with the state police, within 5 years. well just wanted to check in, look forward to participating on this site!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

geoffp said:


> just wanted to check in with everyone and introduce myself. recent college grad (criminal justice major, BA). found this site from 911forums.com. right now i'm working on getting a state job (been applying to the courts) but my long term goal is to get in with the state police, within 5 years. well just wanted to check in, look forward to participating on this site!


Welcome, if you have any questions feel free to ask. This site is a tool to help you learn


----------

